# Commercial Bidding



## Turnerlandscape (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope this is in the right forum, anyway I have been plowing residential for 4 years now. I need to get into commercial plowing as well. I have some Idea, but probably am way off. If there is anyone in the New Hampshire area that could give me advice on bidding lots around the size of a Staples or small strip mall. Should I try to estimate hourly, how much. How many storms should I bid for, salt pricing. Sorry If I am asking too much. Thanks for your help

Kyle Turner
Turner Landscaping


----------



## snowblind (Aug 31, 2006)

keep in mind most big store lots like staples,etc also want removal.be sure to figure that in your bids you now NH. CAN GET SOME BIG SNOW


----------

